# Standing Dead Ash - Ready to Burn?



## JV_Thimble (Dec 10, 2010)

If it's true (in a modern, soon to be purchased stove), I just might be interested...

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/2097728230.html


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 10, 2010)

It could be.  Of the trees out there, ash is closest when freshly cut to being ready to burn.  Standing dead for a while and it may be ready.

I'd still leave it stacked in the sun for a year.  But that's me.  

Matt


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2010)

JV, I cut some dead ash last winter. I have not tried to burn any of it but a lot of it at the time of splitting looked as if it would burn. Still, you can't count on all of it being ready to burn. 

btw, where are you located? Send me a PM if you don't want to answer that on the forum.


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 10, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> JV, I cut some dead ash last winter. I have not tried to burn any of it but a lot of it at the time of splitting looked as if it would burn. Still, you can't count on all of it being ready to burn.
> 
> btw, where are you located? Send me a PM if you don't want to answer that on the forum.



Now worries, Backwoods - Between DeWitt and St. Johns

Have no stove at the moment, and two facecords of wood - mostly from before last winter. so pretty dry. But will be getting a new stove soon, and want to be able to burn for the rest of the season if I can. BioBricks or equal may be my way to go. 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## rdust (Dec 10, 2010)

I've found that the upper trunk/branches are usually decent but the lower part of the trunk won't be ready.  Last year I burned a bunch of ash that was cut/split in September and it burned good enough in January.


----------



## petersenj20 (Dec 10, 2010)

At that price who, other that DIY'ers could pass it up? Hardwood goes for 240 HERE.
Sorry I have no comment on the burn this year question.


----------



## rdust (Dec 10, 2010)

petersenj20 said:
			
		

> At that price who, other that DIY'ers could pass it up? Hardwood goes for 240 HERE.
> Sorry I have no comment on the burn this year question.



In Michigan you can buy a cut/split cord for 150ish.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 11, 2010)

1: Git it!
2 :Split it! (the smaller the better)(the sooner the better)
3: Get it inside as dry and warm as you can. Maybe by spring you can work it into your wood supply

Gary
Lake Odessa guy here!


----------



## Skier76 (Dec 11, 2010)

Top parts will be ok...lower will have wait. I burned some standing dead last year. It burns much better after sitting a year.


----------



## joshlaugh (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been cutting a 10 acre woodlot this winter and found several standing dead ash trees that I could burn right now although  I am waiting till next year. I am finding that some standing dead ash is like dead elm and can be split and burned without waiting for it to finish seasoning.

I would get it if you don't have access to a lot of other wood.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 11, 2010)

I would burn it but I am also running a wood furnace.


----------



## heus (Dec 12, 2010)

The live ash that I have cut often seems drier than the dead standing than I have cut.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 12, 2010)

heus, that would be difficult to believe but for sure when you split the stuff it seems really dry.

As for dead standing, do not think that dead means no moisture in the wood as it will still have lots of moisture. Just not as much as if it were alive. Cut standing dead and wait a year is still good advice.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 12, 2010)

I just dropped a dead 20 ft tall hawthorn tree this afternoon, and the only problem I have is it's gone very hard and dry that I'm thinking it may blunt my saw when cutting it (only 5 inch diameter, so my 24" bowsaw will be in use tomorrow).

Standing dead trees here generally have little sap so I'd be thinking more of the saw than any problems with the fire.........

Pricewise, that's less than half the price we pay for a cord here, if that makes you feel better!!


----------

